#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Концерт

## Айкаа

5 ноября в ДК им Газа состоится концерт..можно узнать об этом по-подробнее?

----------

